

Artisanal Framework Design - marcfawzi
http://evolvingtrends.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/artisanal-framework-design/

======
amirouche
There is no a thing as code-pollution since every program written express the
genius of someone in at least some particular area which can be useful for
anyone. NIH Syndrom is not a shame, it's not shame to reinvent the wheel, it
is the way of learning, it is the way of rethinking problems and providing new
solutions which at least solve the problem for the one who created it. No
footballers learn football/soccer only by watching other programs kicking the
ball.

Writing software is never a shame. Some softwares are successful but one
should dive the ins and outs to understand their success. Some have historical
power like Windows or in the hardware space QWERTY keyboard, or marketing
power like Apple and Intel. Another comparison would be to compare software to
languages not computer languages, Latin was codified by _some_ people, English
by _the_ people, and I think everybody will agree that English is easier to
learn and speak than Latin. Todays softwares are Latin. While still remaining
as useful and as powerful.

